# Red Tailed black shark



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

I just bought a Red Tailed shark yesterday and I put it in my 33g community tank (barbs, livebarrers, loaches, corys, and a pleco). It seems to be doing quite well. It didn't stress out much when I moved or acclimated it and it was already eating this morning







. I was worried because they are said to be territorial and aggressive, but mine is calm. I was wondering, will it become aggressive once it finds a territory or are they prety calm? It is about as big as my other fish (1.5") I know they grow up to be 5", but will they become more aggressive as they get older and will they nip or eat my smaller fish when they are that size?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

they are not too aggressive, and will live happily with community fish.

don't keep 2 together as they won't get along, but they do well in groups.

they are closely related to Flying Foxes and are much the same - if you ever had one of them.

you could have a ruby shark which is also like it but has red fins as well as a red tail and are sometimes confused with red tailed black sharks

you will not find this fish is a problem

This fish is not a true shark!!!! - it is only called one because of its dorsal fin


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

Yeah, I know it isn't a shark. It has bones. Sharks have cartilage only (i think)

my red tailed looks like a clown loach but with a bigger and mare foward dorsal fin


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I knew you knew - but some newbs might not









_Epalzeorhynchus (Labeo) bicolor_


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

he will do fine in your community...might see him chase around a barb here or there..but all will be alright...


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

I love the Blacktail sherk. It's my first ever fish I got and still one of my favs.

I have a friend that has a 55 with 15 Africans in it and he put the redtail shark in. I told him they would kill him, but even now, 9 months later he's still there. Not only that,but he's the top dog in there. (I know, I wouldn't believe it either if I haden't seen it)


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

these red tailed sharks were also my first fish - the ones that started it all for me


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

Do any of you know how long it will take for them to grow to 5in?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

from what I remember not too long.


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

Sweet









He/she? seems to love my Brizillan Pennywort. He munched up one runner so just the stem was left. I'm going to take the plant out anyways because it is dying. Live plants are cool, but they are a HUGE pain in the ass.


----------

